# imperiale



## xeneize

Dalle mie parti viene chiamato _imperiale_ il portabagagli di ferro che si trovava spesso nella capotta di numerose macchine, ora sempre meno presente oppure sostituito da attrezzi più aerodinamici.
Pensavo fosse un regionalismo, invece, con sorpresa, ho visto che è registrato nel dizionario senza nessuna indicazione di uso regionale con l'accezione appunto di "la parte superiore di un veicolo, attrezzata per il trasporto dei bagagli e, in passato, anche delle persone".
Si incominciò a usare già dall'epoca delle diligenze, vedo.
Bene, siccome mi è capitato di usare il termine fuori (in Sicilia) e di non essere assolutamente capito, vorrei sapere se questa accezione vi risulta essere usata da qualche altra parte, oppure vi è totalmente sconosciuta.
Saluti


----------



## tie-break

Mai sentito


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sono convinto di avere gia' sentito _imperiale_ nell'accezione di "parte superiore, tetto, capote", ma non ricordo in che occasione.
In ogni caso credo proprio che siano estremamente piu' diffusi _portapacchi_ e _portabagagli_.


----------



## MAVERIK

Mai sentito dire !


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie xeneize, anche oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova. 
A.A.

PS Non lo avevo mai sentito.


----------



## sabrinita85

No, neanche io l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## gabrigabri

Idem come sopra (per la verità non conoscevo neanche la parola "capotTA"


----------



## tie-break

gabrigabri said:


> Idem come sopra (per la verità non conoscevo neanche la parola "capotTA"


 
"Capotta" si usa, basta pensare a "auto decappottabile"


----------



## SunDraw

xeneize said:


> Dalle mie parti viene chiamato _imperiale_ il portabagagli di ferro che si trovava spesso nella capotta di numerose macchine


In italiano l'imperiale lo si trova solo nei testi del passato, direi non oltre il primo Novecento e comunque mai per le automobili.

E' rimasto nella terminologia ferroviaria inteso come "tetto con attrezzature" (pantografi, condizionatori ecc.).

Mi sembra d'aver capito che il termine di imperiale era riservato ad un particolare sviluppo superiore _strutturale_ di alcuni mezzi di trasporto persone (cioè non posticcio, non accessorio; anche con copertura, seppure solo in tela), tipicamente quindi di quelli più grandi, pubblici.
In questo senso vedrei quella sarda piuttosto come una forzatura, una estensione un poco impropria.

Andrebbe benissimo magari per designare il _piano superiore panoramico_ di certi mezzi odierni predisposti per i giri turistici nelle città d'arte, ma direi che, per ragioni storiche, ben difficilmente è una parola che potrebbe tornar di moda.


----------



## xeneize

Addirittura una _forzatura_, un _estensione impropria_??....
Già stiamo andando bene...
Solo perchè da voi il termine non si usa?..
Sarà improprio lì da te, dunque, mica qui 
Eh, da noi invece, una volta tanto, abbiamo preservato una bella parola, a mio personale modo di vedere, mentre in altri posti vedo che s'è persa...
Metti anche che abbiamo esteso il suo utilizzo, e cosa ci sarebbe di "improprio", in ogni caso?...I significati delle parole si estendono...Magari in Sardegna nell'ottocento si usava per le diligenze, poi le diligenze sono scomparse e non si è creato un nuovo termine, si è mantenuto quello originale, adattantolo, si è salvata una parola...Non è pure un poco romantico, tutto ciò?... Se poi l'equivalente è, ejm, "tetto" o "portapacchi" eek:...), a mio personale modo di vedere, con _imperiale_ ne guadagna la poesia, sa di antico, di ottocento, di fine, di ricercato...Non vi pare?...Bah, forse sto svariando un po', comunque..; )
Comunque, dal dizionario questa estensione non risulta, e _imperiale_ appare senza nessuna annotazione né colloquiale, né regionale, né tantomeno antica.
Sinceramente, non era (e non è) assolutamente tra i miei obiettivi che "torni di moda", come dici tu.
A me basta che si dica qui, così ci distinguiamo 
Non posso certo dire DOVE si usi in Sardegna, posso parlare per la mia zona e il mio paese: noi lo usiamo comunemente, in italiano più che in sardo, ed è reputato correttissimo, addirittura di un registro formale, colto.
Anche se ora sempre meno macchine ce l'hanno...
E, per una volta, abbiamo anche il conforto del _mammasantissima_ Devoto-Oli (miracolo : ), che, come puoi constatare, lo registra così: la parte superiore di un *veicolo*, attrezzata per il trasporto dei bagagli, e, in passato, anche delle persone".
Da ciò deduco che il Devoto Oli non prende in considerazione le differenze da te apportate, mi pare, visto che parla solo di *veicoli* (e un'automobile lo è, no?..), e che limita l'uso *antico* alle *persone*, che ovviamente non trasportiamo in capotta neppure in Sardegna, a scanso di equivoci 

Ringrazio tutti per i vostri contributi, e spero che altri ci possano dire se usano o hanno sentito il termine.
Non vi chiedo un giudizio sulla "correttezza" o meno del termine, solo sul suo eventuale utilizzo, lasciando proprio inteso che da noi è reputato corretto, a prescindere anche dal supporto del dizionario, che in questo caso, per giunta, abbiamo pure. Non vorrei entrare in discorsi che non finiscono più...

Quanto a _capotta_, da noi si chiama così, con il termine adattato.
Non so come si dica da voi, ma qui non usiamo il termine _capote_, (che ho sentito da altre parti e che immagino dica tu, vero, Gabri?..), che preserva la pronuncia originale francese, e tantomeno "tetto della macchina".
_Tetto_, qui, lo lasciamo alle case : )


----------



## pomar

Per una volta, siamo d'accordo, Xeneize. Magari adesso non lo si usa più, e magari un ragazzo giovane potrebbe anche non capire il termine, ma era il termine comunemente usato. Anche nei negozi di autoricambi lo chiamavano così. Mi sembra strano che esistesse solo in Sardegna, possibile? Non le abbiamo mica inventate noi le diligenze, e via via gli altri mezzi di trasporto, quindi mi sembra strano che abbiamo inventato noi la parola. Può darsi che la usino i Piemontesi... C'è qualche Piemontese nel forum?
O che sia una parola di origine spagnola...
Un'altra conferma per cappotta. Io personalmente dico tettuccio, però si usa parecchio cappotta e addirittura "_accapottare_" (sic) invece di capottare.


----------



## bubu7

xeneize said:


> Addirittura una _forzatura_, un _estensione impropria_??....


Sono d'accordo con Xeneize: il termine non mi sembra né una forzatura né un'estensione impropria. L'estensione mi sembra ragionevole e si tratta anche di un bel termine romantico.
Nonostante tutto questo non mi sembra che si usi in molte altre parti d'Italia per riferirsi al portabagagli situato nella parte superiore dell'automobile. 
Personalmente consiglierei l'uso del termine solo nella zona e nel paese abitato da Xeneize.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche qui in Trentino non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## xeneize

Ok Pomar....ma non metterla così, ajò, non è mai stato nelle mie intenzioni 
Vabbè CA versus SS, ma mica a questo punto, anche se abbiamo alcune parole diverse (immagino che al sentire il *tram* sassarese riferito agli *autobus*, usato da tutti in città, ti si drizzino i capelli ).
Io parlo degli usi nella mia zona, e aspetto contributi per gli usi in altre zone, tutto qui, spero sia chiaro.
Non giudico mai la "correttezza" di altre varianti, e anche se qualcuno l'ha fatto nei confronti delle "nostre" parole, vi posso garantire che, con tutto il cuore, le continueremo a usare tutte imperterriti 

Sì Pomar, ho sentito, raramente, anche _tettuccio_, a me personalmente non suona bene, non lo uso, ma è solo questione di gusti, mi pare un termine appropriato ovviamente.
Qui comunque lo standard per la *parte superiore della macchina* è *capotta*, di gran lunga la parola più usata (ho visto che si può scrivere sia con una p sia con due), quasi l'unica.
_Capote_ (pronunciato _capòt_) o _tetto_, qui non l'ho mai detto né sentito.

L'*imperiale *è un altra cosa, diversa dalla capotta.
Qui si usa ancora, per le macchine che ce l'hanno, ovviamente.
È un po' in disuso soltanto perchè ormai pochissime macchine hanno quell'attrezzo in ferro, non perchè un'altra parola ne abbia preso il posto.

*Portabagagli*, insieme a *cofano*, noi lo diciamo per quello che c'è *dietro*, nella macchina.

Chissà perchè in italiano, nelle altre zone, è entrato in disuso...
Hai ragione Pomar, visto che non abbiamo inventato noi le diligenze, è strano...Son cose della lingua...In Sardegna, molte volte, l'evoluzione dell'italiano è andata per conto suo, senza per questo essere meno valida o corretta di quella che ha seguito altrove.
La parola non è stata certo inventata in Sardegna, noi abbiamo solo preservato il suo uso.
Hai visto giusto Pomar, ti confermo che esiste anche in spagnolo, in femminile: _la imperial_, e indicava la capotta o la copertura di certe carrozze, e pare venga nientemeno che dal latino _imperialis_...
Come in italiano fuori dalla Sardegna, però, in spagnolo la parola si è persa, non la usa nessuno né in Argentina né in Spagna, mai sentita.
Quindi, non ti so proprio dire se stavolta c'entri l'influenza spagnola...

Tranquillo Bubu: non credo che in qualche altra zona il termine ora sia piaciuto così tanto che inizino a usarlo così...
A meno che non lo voglia introdurre tu 
Quanto a sardi che lo possano dire fuori, bah, sicuro sarà capitato ben più di una volta, non c'è problema, per male che vada l'interlocutore continentale non capirà, e il sardo gli dirà..."esss, quella cosa lì che c'è sopra la macchina, cosa ti credevi??..." 
Anche a me, senza andare lontano, è capitato di usarlo in Sicilia (non avevo la minima idea che non si usasse, come tutti o quasi qui, immagino..), non mi hanno capito, mi son spiegato, a posto 

Ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

Io conosco solo il termine "capote".

Ma non capisco bene cos'è l'imperiale, mi manderesti una foto? Su google non ho trovato molto!

Comunque sono io il piemontese (non doc!). Ma forse sono troppo giovane (o ignorante??).
Anche venendo dalla città delle diligenze e delle auto non sono un esperto...


----------



## SunDraw

Insisto: sarei molto tentato di sfidare a trovare un testo strettamente italiano qualsiasi di qualsiasi epoca (si intende: a stampa) che riporti "l'imperiale" come elemento per una semplice autovettura (spero non sia necessario specificare oltre).

Intendendo giusto dire con questo non che in italiano se ne possa esser _perso_ l'uso come tale, ma che non sia _mai_ avvenuto l'effettivo passaggio, se non isolatamente (nessuna ironia! ), nel momento in cui ormai al termine era propria invece una connotazione di "imponenza" tale (si trattava innanzitutto del piano superiore attrezzato sugli omnibus e autocarri, al più telato) che nessuno l'avrebbe mai riferito a[i portapacchi de]lle automobili, per quanto teoricamente nessun dizionario sarebbe andato ad escluderlo, visto che per le carrozze era piuttosto generalizzato (comunque sempre consistente, non accessorio).

Come al solito ai dizionari, pur ringraziando sentitamente, preferendo la letteratura (non _trash_, ma anche qui spero basti la parola).


----------



## xeneize

Beh, capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma invece io non preferisco né la letteratura né i dizionari: preferisco l'uso, l'uso della gente, quello di tutti i giorni, di dovunque sia: se, poniamo, settecentomila persone (metà Sardegna, fatto così approssimativamente e tanto per) usano _imperiale_ come parola di uso comune, senza che nessuno la trovi scorretta o impropria, sfido chiunque a dire che è "improprio", se non per lui personalmente...
"Improprie", secondo me, sono le grammatiche o i dizionari che non lo registrano, o no?...
Oppure, che diano per assodato che appartiene a un altro idioma, parlato solo qui, il "sarditaliano"...
In questo caso, l'annoso problema però non si pone: _imperiale_ è registrato nel dizionario, è riconosciuto, e non ha nemmeno connotazioni né regionali né colloquiali.
Dunque, corretto, a posto e tutti contenti 
Non ti so rispondere per la letteratura: bisognerebbe spulciare bene, per usare un eufemismo, per vedere se qualcuno l'ha mai usato...
Se tu te la senti di trarre questa conclusione, beato te...
Io mi astengo, e nemmeno mi pongo il problema, per essere sincero.
Quindi, non accetto la sfida, scusami...se è a me che la volevi dirigere..., e invece te la rimando: avrai un po' da fare, suppongo, per i prossimi 1.500 anni almeno, a occhio e croce  
Il fatto che non sia mai stato usato nella letteratura (vai a sapere se è stato usato o no...), in ogni caso, non toglie nessun valore alla validità del suo uso oltre Tirreno (rispetto a voi).
Tu pensi che fuori di qui non sia mai arrivato a indicare la parte dell'auto??...
Non posso commentare neppure qui, è fuori dalle mie conoscenze, accolgo la tua ipotesi col beneficio del dubbio, ma posso solo dirvi che qui sì che ha assunto questo significato, nella lingua italiana.
Se vi piace, ve lo prestiamo... 
Mettiamola così: noi abbiamo mantenuto la parola.
Non il significato, la parola, che è più importante, almeno per me.
Adattandola, secondo il mio modesto parere (condiviso peraltro, vedo, da altri che hanno espresso il loro in questa sede, grazie), in maniera molto logica, funzionale, evitando termini più banali (secondo me, eh) e distinguendoci per aver consentito alla parola di _salvarsi_, adattandosi ai mezzi più moderni che è passata a indicare.
Da noi, ha sempre quella connotazione di _imponenza_ che tu giustamente dici: abbiamo preservato anche la connotazione, oltre a tutto il romanticismo della parola in sé.
Infatti, e qui rispondo anche a Gabri, _l'imperiale_ è la struttura in ferro, plastica o simile che si colloca sopra le macchine per trasportare varie cose, attrezzi, etc.
Ora sempre meno macchine ce l'hanno, per questo il termine qui si sente meno, non perchè sia stato sostituito.
Dico che ha mantenuto l'imponenza, perchè non si applica, non mi risulta almeno, a una sola asta di plastica, come spesso hanno le macchine ora.
Imperiale è tutto l'armamentario, non un'asta o due solamente...
Posso dire una cosa?...a me cambiare _imperiale_ per _portapacchi_ mi suonerebbe a calcio nello stomaco...
Questione di gusti 
Aspetto altre opinioni riguardo a un'eventuale conoscenza di questo termine.
Ciao


----------



## MünchnerFax

xeneize said:


> Beh, capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma invece io non preferisco né la letteratura né i dizionari: preferisco l'uso, l'uso della gente, quello di tutti i giorni, di dovunque sia: se, poniamo, settecentomila persone (metà Sardegna, fatto così approssimativamente e tanto per) usano _imperiale_ come parola di uso comune, senza che nessuno la trovi scorretta o impropria, sfido chiunque a dire che è "improprio", se non per lui personalmente...


Se i restanti cinquantacinque milioni che a buon diritto possono anch'essi definirsi madrelingua non sono in grado di comprenderla, allora parlare di italianità e universalità della parola mi pare un po' tirato per i capelli.  A me sembra che stiamo discutendo di un uso prettamente regionale.
Quindi, proprio in quest'ottica, ben venga la richiesta _urbi et orbi_ se qualcun altro la usa. Se poi salta fuori che si usa esclusivamente in Sardegna, non lo si potrà definire italiano standard, ma appunto variante regionale (e allora faremo il processo ai vocabolari che non la indicano come tale).



xeneize said:


> [...] posso solo dirvi che *qui* sì che ha assunto questo significato, nella lingua italiana.


E allora è uso regionale. 



xeneize said:


> Imperiale è tutto l'armamentario, non un'asta o due solamente...


Per l'appunto ciò che normalmente, per quanto ne so io, si chiama portapacchi. Quelle a cui ti riferisci in gergo si chiamano _barre portatutto_, o _barre universali_, o _barre portapacchi_. Comunque _barre_.


----------



## xeneize

Ehm ehm ehm,....ancora con questa storia?...
Non ho MAI detto che sia standard fuori da qui, riguardati i miei post, per favore : )
Non ho MAI parlato di "universalità" della parola e men che meno di "italianità"... (quest'ultima poi...).
Ho parlato solo del fatto che fosse corretto, colto, accettato, normale e standard, sì, ma qui, mica lì, nell'italiano di qui...Possibile che non fosse chiaro, scusami?...
È standard qui, qui sì, più di così...lo puoi dire in *qualsiasi* contesto a *qualsiasi* persona, e questo determina che sia standard, qui.
Dunque, suppongo che nel dizionario andava messo come variante sarda, certo, sono d'accordo..
Così, sarebbe stato sempre standard, ma non in tutto il territorio: solo in Sardegna.
È chiaro che per me è un uso "prettamente regionale", come hai detto tu...
Ho anche detto che in Sicilia non mi capivano...; )
Invece (non hai letto i miei post, mi sa.. : ), *imperiale *SI che figura nel dizionario, e SENZA limitazioni regionali...
Dunque, per il dizionario è *standard* in tutto il territorio...
Pensa un po', io vi volevo evitare questa "beffa" (scherzo, ovviamente), e voi mi rivoltate la frittata 
Sai che ti dico? a noi sta bene così, a questo punto, se volete, fateglielo voi il processo ai dizionari.. 
Nel caso, però, noi lo faremo, di rimando, per _portapacchi_: qui è quello a non essere *standard*, e quindi pretenderemmo che appaia come "standard, ma non in Sardegna" 
Le barre, sì, sono barre anche qui, credo, ma NON sono *imperiali*...

Ejm, una cosa mi sfugge: questo forum ha poteri decisionali sulla lingua?
Non credo..tutti voi che mi avete risposto mi state gentilmente fornendo il vostro uso, però non penso che nessuno abbia l'autorità per escludere in maniera categorica e totale _qualsiasi_ uso della parola _imperiale_ con quest'accezione in _tutti_ gli angoli più _reconditi_ di _tutta_ l'Italia fuori dalla Sardegna...
Dunque, mi sa che il processo vi andrebbe a finire male, sempre che non portiate 55 milioni di testimoni...
Ajò, chiudiamola qui, sta diventando comica la discussione : )

Spero di essermi chiarito davvero, e aspetto altre notizie sull'eventuale uso di imperiale (solo su quello...).

Ejm, scusa, solo ora vedo che sei proprio tu quello che aveva detto di averlo già sentito...Non ricordi dove?..
Grazie, e ciao


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!

Io sono ligure e non avevo mai sentito _imperiale_ con questo significato; credo di poter dire che qui non si usa correntemente.
Ho chiesto anche a mia madre che è lombarda, sapeva benissimo cosa si intendesse con _imperiale_, cioè la struttura da mettere sulla macchina, però secondo lei non è di uso corrente nemmeno in Lombardia.

Ho scoperto grazie a questa discussione che il De Mauro online (ma penso anche cartaceo) fa una distinzione tra _portapacchi _e _portabagagli _(mi riferisco a portabagagli come alla struttura che si monta sul tetto della macchina, non al bagagliaio). Io li usavo indifferentemente. Ma questo forse è off topic .

Saluti a tutti!
BB.


----------



## xeneize

Grazie per l'intervento, BB, almeno c'è qualcuno che mi conferma che ha sentito il termine in questo senso.
Un saluto


----------



## MünchnerFax

xeneize said:


> riguardati i miei post, per favore


Li avevo già letti tutti fino all'ultimo.  È solo che ho l'impressione che tu intenda leggere in quelli degli altri ciò che loro non hanno scritto e montarci sopra dei casi da cinquanta righe a post mediante i quali ti difendi da attacchi inesistenti. Mi pare che nessuno abbia scritto «Brutti cattivi che usate 'sto termine»; invece vedo sfilze di innocui e gentilissimi «Da me non si usa, mi spiace, non l'ho mai sentito», e negli ultimi minuti anche un caso positivo. È per questo che mi sento di intervenire. E poi intervengo anche perché se non partecipassi, che utente sarei? 

Mi sembra che nessuno in questo topic abbia negato a te e ai tuoi concittadini il diritto di usare _imperiale_ in quest'accezione, il che vi è peraltro garantito dal vocabolario, come abbiamo stabilito, e in senso lato dall'articolo 21 della Costituzione.
Permetterai tuttavia a noi altri di affermare, con un certo grado di sicurezza, che invece noi e i nostri concittadini questo termine non lo usiamo, né verresti capito dalle nostre parti senza qualche ulteriore spiegazione. Ciò che è stato detto finora è tutto qui, e aggiungo come off-topic che la Sardegna è una terra splendida che adoro. 



xeneize said:


> Ejm, una cosa mi sfugge: questo forum ha poteri decisionali sulla lingua?
> Non credo..tutti voi che mi avete risposto mi state gentilmente fornendo il vostro uso, però non penso che nessuno abbia l'autorità per escludere in maniera categorica e totale _qualsiasi_ uso della parola _imperiale_ con quest'accezione in _tutti_ gli angoli più _reconditi_ di _tutta_ l'Italia fuori dalla Sardegna...


Ripeto: non l'ha fatto nessuno, dunque sinceramente non capisco questo tono sulla difensiva. Il forum non ha poteri decisionali sulla lingua, ma d'altra parte tu stesso hai chiesto opinioni personali, non un parere della Crusca. Perciò credo che dovresti accettare con grande tranquillità il fatto che questa parola non si usa in molte parti d'Italia, perlomeno in quelle da cui provengono molti che hanno partecipato a questa discussione.  



xeneize said:


> Ejm, scusa, solo ora vedo che sei proprio tu quello che aveva detto di averlo già sentito...Non ricordi dove?..


Credo in ambito ferroviario, ma ho ricordi annebbiatissimi, mi spiace ma non posso essere di ulteriore aiuto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

xeneize said:


> Ejm, una cosa mi sfugge: questo forum ha poteri decisionali sulla lingua?



Nessuno mi sembra si sia arrogato poteri decisionali, ma se tu chiedi un parere a tutti agli altri e tutti ti dicono che quella parola non l'hanno mai sentita, un motivo ci sarà..
Comunque, come ti ho già fatto notare, non mi sembra costruttivo trasformare tutte le discussioni in "Sardegna Vs resto del mondo".


----------



## niklavjus

Dal Dizionario della lingua italiana Aldo Gabrielli:

*imperiàle* (pl. -li) sm. Disus. come sf. In certi grossi veicoli, di un tempo, la parte che stava sopra il tetto, scoperta, adattata per il trasporto dei bagagli o anche delle persone. _L'imperiale della diligenza, della corriera; Mettere le valigie sull'imperiale; Montare sull'imperiale._ || Dal fr. _impériale_ sf., così detto perché sulla sommità della vettura. || sec. XIX.


----------



## xeneize

Mi dispiace che ci siano state queste incomprensioni, ma non era nelle mie intenzioni.
Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, o non sono stato ben capito 
Non mi son difeso da nessun attacco, perchè non ce ne sono stati...
Non ho mai detto le frasi iperboliche che mi sono state imputate, ovviamente...Leggendo i miei post, avrete la conferma 
Non ho mai detto che mi sia stato negato il diritto di usare "imperiale", visto che ovviamente non è così, abbiamo questo diritto, che continueremo a mettere in pratica 
Non solo accetto che fuori di qui non si usa, ma anzi, mi fa piacere, e lo immaginavo...Sono stato il primo a dire che ho dovuto spiegare la parola, fuori di qui!
Dicendo che il forum non ha poteri decisionali, volevo solo dire questo: è molto difficile poter dire con assoluta certezza che una parola NON esiste in una città, figuriamoci in una penisola o in una lingua!..
La prova certa del mancato uso di *imperiale* fuori dalla Sardegna, non ci sarebbe neppure se non fosse documentato in _nessun_ forum.
Ovviamente, quello che si ha è un riscontro attendibile, certo, degno di nota (sennò mica vi avrei chiesto, ma vi pare?...), ma non una prova certa.
In quanto per *imperiale* erano state fatte, con assoluta certezza, ipotesi di questo tipo, ho solo risposto a questo, come è mio diritto, dicendo che non le condivido e che non sono dimostrabili nei termini esposti (ossia di assoluta e matematica certezza), ma che possono sì essere prese in considerazione, però col beneficio del dubbio (o non posso averlo??!).

Inoltre, ora, dopo la testimonianza di qualcuno che afferma di aver sentito la parola, tutto questo comunque perde valore...
Resto in attesa di ulteriori contributi e ringrazio per quelli che avete messo.


----------



## bubu7

Penso che buona parte degl'interventi più lunghi in questa discussione siano dovuti a un mancato accordo sul significato di alcuni termini.
Convenzionalmente, in linguistica, per _italiano parlato standard_ s'intende quello, in genere di registro medio-alto, privo di termini usati in una sola regione o, comunque, in aree ristrette del territorio nazionale.
Ovviamente si tratta di un'idealizzazione perché nell'italiano parlato è necessario tener conto anche della pronuncia e dell'intonazione. Risulta che a parlare un italiano di questo tipo saranno, in generale, solo certi doppiatori, commentatori e voci fuori campo di documentari (non i giornalisti dei telegiornali...).
Poiché _imperiale_, nell'accezione che c'interessa, è usato con sicurezza solo in Sardegna, si parlerà di un regionalismo e quindi chi lo usa starà parlando un italiano definito _regionale_.
Questo significa che, almeno in una parte della Sardegna e fino a prova contraria, chi vorrà passare inosservato, usare cioè un termine immediatamente comprensibile dai _locali_, userà _imperiale_.

La definizione del Devoto-Oli mi sembra incompleta. Sulla base di altri vocabolari affermerei, con una certa sicurezza, che si tratta di un termine storico associato a vetture di una volta di notevoli dimensioni come diligenze, vecchi autobus, ecc.


----------



## xeneize

Perfetto, bubu 

Penso comunque che l'uso sia esteso a tutta la Sardegna: io lo posso testimoniare per Oristano, il centro, e Sassari, e Pomar ce l'ha fornito per Cagliari.
Manca Olbia, a questo punto 

D'accordo con te, a parte la mancanza della sottolineatura regionale, la definizione del Devoto-Oli è un po' scarna, ma tant'è...


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Anche a Firenze mai sentito.


----------

